

Why does Kenya lead the world in mobile money? - erikig
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2013/05/economist-explains-18
Some of the factors behind Kenya's lead cannot be copied; but many of them can, which means it should eventually be possible for other countries to follow Kenya's pioneering example.
======
GauntletWizard
Because there's a near monopoly on phone service, and little regulation to
prevent the phone company from iterating and iterating fast.

It also means that the necessary conversations about privacy, money
laundering, and what the telco and government can and cannot do with that data
have not happened, but they're reaping the short-term benefits - Debit cards
in a more convenient package.

